# Sailfish: 1 Ginzu: 0



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Plan was to launch out of Navarre this morning. We knew there was going to be some wind, but we drove out anyway. Water looked pretty calm even though the wind was pretty stiff from the North. We launch anyway. Bait was nowhere to be found. We tried from 12ft all the way to 30 feet. Nothing. So we head towards a spot we know holds bait. Wind is pushing the crap out of us. My Yozuri Deep Diver is getting slammed by bobos all the way out. 4 bobos and a spanish by the time we hit the spot. Managed to get 1 or 2 cigs, but the other fish on the spot keep breaking off the sabiki. At this point we are getting pushed about 1.5mph south. Screw this, we start heading in. Toss out the 1 Cig I caught, and I smoker King nails it. Get him in and look up and my wingman is halfway to the damn shore. Toss out my Yozuri and bam, another smoker King. Finish fighting him and start heading towards the shore. Bam, Yozuri gets nailed again. I grab the rod figuring another King or Bobo. Line starts peeling off and out of the water comes a 6ft+ Sailfish. Now keep in mind I have caught 4 bobos, a spanish and a good king on this rig and it's tied on with 30lb flouro. I was so shocked that I didn't think to turn on the gopro. Not like it would have mattered, the fight was over in less than a minute. Flouro snapped and the Sail kept tailwalking away trying to toss the lure.


Is it too early to start drinking? If someone catches this guy, get my lure back for me.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice stuff like that happens fast.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Is it too early to drink?! Of course you alcoholic! Wait til noon, like a rational person.

Too bad about the sail, you'll get him eventually


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry about the sail.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*What Yozuri are you pulling?*

Maybe it would work down here. I don't catch many Kingfish on plugs.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

It was a 5 1/4 crystal minnow deep diver in blue and silver.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Is it too early to drink?! Of course you alcoholic! Wait til noon, like a rational person.


It was joke. You don't even know me and you're calling me an irrational alcoholic? Seriously?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ginzu said:


> It was joke. You don't even know me and you're calling me an irrational alcoholic? Seriously?


It too, was a joke. The hazards of typing, context taken in the wrong direction


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Chris V said:


> It too, was a joke. The hazards of typing, context taken in the wrong direction


Cool, cause I hate it when people call me irrational.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hate is irrational.


JOKE! Ok, enough sidetracking your thread


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Lol


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn man, at least you hooked a sail. I have yet to do that. And where were those kings yesterday?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang wish u got him. Where did u launch I was out there too. Kings were thick! Did u launch at the pier or west?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow. Do you use a wire leader in addition to flouro leader? That woulda of been cool on the gopro?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't typically mix wire and flouro. Wish I would have turned on the gopro right away, but when the hit came I was thinking "it's just another king or bobo". When he started tail walking I was so dumb struck that a sail was on the line and worried about fighting him that I forgot about the gopro.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

I went out with ric h and we caught so many Kings today in Navarre we lost count but I thinking 6-8 and a couply of Bobos and yes the north when was blowing hard. Sorry you missed that sail woud have be a great vidieo.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

The way you fish, it's obvious you will get that elusive Sail eventually. Keep on plug'n.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

GatorBane said:


> The way you fish, it's obvious you will get that elusive Sail eventually. Keep on plug'n.


I hope so, but there ain't much time left this season. In all honesty, I'm not hardcore into getting one. Not saying it wouldn't be cool, but I think I'd rather see some of my friends catch a sail first. This has been my first year fishing down here, and my first out of a kayak. I look back at all the things I've learned and all the fish I've caught and I couldn't be happier with what I have accomplished.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ginzu said:


> I hope so, but there ain't much time left this season. In all honesty, I'm not hardcore into getting one. Not saying it wouldn't be cool, but I think I'd rather see some of my friends catch a sail first. This has been my first year fishing down here, and my first out of a kayak. I look back at all the things I've learned and all the fish I've caught and I couldn't be happier with what I have accomplished.


Your year is definitly something to be proud of!!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Your first year? Seriously? WOW! That's impressive.


----------

